# Gaggia Classic woes!!



## Dazza1304 (May 22, 2013)

Hi Guys, hoping you can help me!!

Had a classic since about June and been using a standard double filter basket and illy ready ground coffee and all was fine until recently.

Basically, it started to take forever to pull a shot - previously i got a good shot in about 25 seconds.

So thought I would descale and fix the problem, which it didn't, so Amazon replaced for me.

So, got a brand shiny new one, plugged it in, ran water through it and all set to make a coffee - and - takes forever for shot to pour - in excess of a minute!!

I have checked my double filter basket is not blocked, I am using the same coffee as always, same quantity and same tamping pressure.

Is it me, or is something wrong with the new one too??!!!

help - having terrrible coffeee withdrawals!!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm going to guess the problem is with your pre-ground coffee. The problem you have when buying this way is you cannot guarantee its consistency.

You will have far more control if you get yourself a grinder (and a massive choice of beans which will taste far nicer if bought from a reputable roaster)


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

When you say same coffee, is it physically the same tin that this has happened with? Illy ground can vary with some tins ground finer than others although I never experienced a grind level that would choke the machine


----------



## Dazza1304 (May 22, 2013)

I think it must be (although not 100% certain) the same tin as tin is almost empty and only made a few shots with the new machine.

Is there some way I can test the pressure easily, as it seems hard to believe that the grind (which seems to me to be same as always when I could pull a good shot) can be choking the machine??


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

You're unlikely to physically see a difference in the grind level as it is so fine anyhow. The grind is not exactly the same between tins. Do you have another tin you can try? You could also ease off on the tamp level and see what happens


----------



## Dazza1304 (May 22, 2013)

Well just went out and got another tin - and - fixed - it was the grind!!!

Thanks guys! I am very surprised there can be that much variation, considering the stuff aint cheap!!

So, now to look for a good affordable grinder - any recommendations??

cheers..


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm pleased you've fixed it with this tin. It's going to be like Russian roulette though each time you buy this way.

What's your budget for a grinder?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

The thing with Illy is that it's more expensive than freshly roasted coffee so you'll recoup the cost of a grinder over time (and it'll taste nicer). What's your budget?


----------



## Dazza1304 (May 22, 2013)

Well, an hour ago I wasn't even looking at getting a grinder, so don't have a budget lol!

Having said that, it's now obvious that I need one, but would like to get away with as cheaply as possible!

wont be making buckets each day, just a couples f shots a day if that helps?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Iberital MC 2 is about the cheapest reasonable grinder and many members on the forum have them and it would match your Classic well.

Try looking at the for sale thread on the forum as they often appear as people upgrade.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Where you from?


----------



## Dazza1304 (May 22, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Iberital MC 2 is about the cheapest reasonable grinder and many members on the forum have them and it would match your Classic well.
> 
> Try looking at the for sale thread on the forum as they often appear as people upgrade.


thanks, will have a look around!


----------



## Dazza1304 (May 22, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Where you from?


malvern, Worcestershire!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Dazza1304 said:


> malvern, Worcestershire!


Ah, I see.

Best bet would be a mc 2 I guess.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Another option is a hand grinder - good results and they are cheap (look at some Hario hand grinders)

A word of warning though - depending on how many times a day you use it - they can soon become a ball-ache and you may want to go motorised.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

+1 for hand grinders becoming a ball ache when starting out making espresso. I lasted about 5-6 weeks. Still use mine for French press at work.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

To be honest, the hand grinder is a bad idea. You'll grow out of it in just a couple of weeks or you'll be disappointed in the whole thing because you won't be getting good results with it. As the other members already suggested your best bet is an Iberital MC2.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

For used under £100 I'd look at an MC2. Which goes for approx £85. You could try eBay gum tree but they're not always the best source. For your first grinder I'd recommend buying a used one from someone on here.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

bronc said:


> To be honest, the hand grinder is a bad idea. You'll grow out of it in just a couple of weeks or you'll be disappointed in the whole thing because you won't be getting good results with it. As the other members already suggested your best bet is an Iberital MC2.


Yep - I agree... That's why I put the warning in. They are cheap though - and if your only a weekend one shot drinker they are an option. I had some OK results with mine.... Certainly better than buying pre-ground.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

back to another question, what is your budget and is size an issue?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

the basic gaggia mm grinder (around £35 on ebay) grinds the beans perfect for the gaggia manual machines

mark


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If you like a ton of static. Mark I know you deal with gaggia, but are you seriously recommending the MM?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

coffeechap said:


> If you like a ton of static. Mark I know you deal with gaggia, but are you seriously recommending the MM?


as an entry level, absolutely, ( not the new one shown here http://www.italy-outlet.com/en-gbp/i/product664958.html?gclid=CI3w0s338LkCFbMftAodIk0AYw ) the old plastic cover one. they can do a very good job for a very low price. to get your toes wet in home grinding it is perfect

mark


----------



## spinningwoman (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm still using a burr grinder I bought in Starbucks (shame shame) a rebadged Dualit I think. At the time it was all I could afford and on the finest grind it does work OK for the Gaggia with nice fresh beans. Hoping to upgrade now, but better to start with a cheap grinder than have to use pre-ground coffee.


----------

